# Moving from cvsup (then svn) to freebsd-update



## Supernaut (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello *a*ll,

After using cvsup for many years and using svn manually a few times I've tried to use freebsd-update.

It works fine in one VM but not in another (both on the same subnet with bridged networking). In one VM I get for any usage variation of freebsd-update:

```
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
Note that svn and all the rest of the internet work fine in this image. 

Any pointers to docs or anything I can look up? Is something blocking me? Nothing in the configuration file seems to stand out.

Thanks!

JB


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 2, 2013)

One question comes to mind: which FreeBSD version are you trying to update?


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 2, 2013)

Trying to move from a 9.2-PRERELEASE #3 r255666 (`svn` sync) to 9.2-RELEASE. Not sure if it's possible to move from a source sync to a `freebsd-update` sync but wanted to try.


----------



## ShelLuser (Oct 2, 2013)

Supernaut said:
			
		

> Trying to move from a 9.2-PRERELEASE #3 r255666 (`svn` sync) to 9.2-RELEASE.


I think that could be tricky due to the fact that the pre-release code was considered experimental (to some degree). Just a guess mind you, but I could imagine that this can disrupt the update a little.

You might be better off using the source tree for now to move to 9.2-RELEASE (so basically kernel and world) and then start using freebsd-update from that point on. At least it will have a commonly supported system to maintain, which might raise your chances a bit.

As far as I can tell it should be perfectly doable to move away from source updates back to binary updates, though I've never tried it myself.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 2, 2013)

That looks like a 9-STABLE to me. As @ShelLuser suggested, take it to 9.2-RELEASE first. After that freebsd-update should work.


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 4, 2013)

I re-ran `svn` now that 9.2 is out and it did, indeed, bring me to 9.2-STABLE, with the same results, as suggested above.


```
root@crusher:~ # uname -a
FreeBSD crusher 9.2-STABLE FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE #4 r255990: Wed Oct  2 16:05:37 EDT 2013     root@crusher:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CRUSHER  amd64
root@crusher:~ # freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 5 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update4.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update5.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update6.freebsd.org... failed.
Fetching public key from update3.freebsd.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```

I'm not sure how to get directly to 9.2-RELEASE with svn - it is unclear from the handbook page. My failure, not the docs'.... I see how to get to -STABLE and -CURRENT.

Thanks,

JB


----------



## kpa (Oct 4, 2013)

This will get you releng/9.2 that is the correct SVN branch for 9.2-RELEASE:


`rm -rf /usr/src`
`svn co [url=https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2]https://svn0.us-west.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.2[/url] /usr/src`
`rm -rf /usr/obj/*`

The last step is to ensure you don't have conflicting files from 9-STABLE buildworld or buildkernel.


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 4, 2013)

Great, @kpa - thank you. That clears up quite a bit, actually. I will try it today.


----------



## Supernaut (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks again, kpa - that did the trick. That is a really cryptic error though and does not indicate at all what is going on.

No biggie, I'm sure most folks wouldn't get them selves into this machine state!

JB


----------

